# Record onto DVD Recorder



## chucksvstar (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello everyone,Is there a way I can select more than one of my saved programs and record them onto DVD back to back,instead of recording them one at a time?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Not to my knowledge. You playback DVR recordings one at a time. Unless you have two DVRs one connected to TV1 and one connected to TV2 outputs. Then you could record one per output.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Nope, sorry. This has been a long standing wish, especially by parents who want to make a playlist of their kid's 30 minute shows.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I have my 622 connected to my PC (I have an inexpensive Hauppauge TV tuner card in the PC) via a coax cable from the TV2 port on the 622. Using Windows XP Media Center software I can easily view and record live or pre-recorded TV from the 622 on the PC, and can just as easily burn the SAT TV programs I download to my PC onto DVDs directly from Windows Media Center. Good TV cards such as those by Hauppauge can be picked up for under $100. This setup works best and is easiest to set up with the "Windows XP Media Center - 2005" operating system, but can likely be implemented with any XP OS that has the Windows Media Center software. You will also likely need a good Graphics Card and a fair amount of RAM in the PC.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

I wish too!


----------



## Mojito05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Since this thread is from June and I couldn't find any new info, thought I'd bring it back up. So, does anyone know if the playlist idea is being considered by Dish at all?


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

rdopso said:


> I have my 622 connected to my PC (I have an inexpensive Hauppauge TV tuner card in the PC) via a coax cable from the TV2 port on the 622. Using Windows XP Media Center software I can easily view and record live or pre-recorded TV from the 622 on the PC, and can just as easily burn the SAT TV programs I download to my PC onto DVDs directly from Windows Media Center. Good TV cards such as those by Hauppauge can be picked up for under $100. This setup works best and is easiest to set up with the "Windows XP Media Center - 2005" operating system, but can likely be implemented with any XP OS that has the Windows Media Center software. You will also likely need a good Graphics Card and a fair amount of RAM in the PC.


Now, if only I could do the above, but for HD content.....

mraroid


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Check out the Yahoo group PVRExplorer. Work being done there to read 622 HD.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

The only way I know of to record multi saved programs from the DVR is to downloading them to a PocketDish (Archos). Via the USB port, once connected, the 622 will ask what to download to the Pocket. You click on one or more of your saved programs and the PocketDish will accept and download all of them - and in a very short time. To a DVD recorder, even if you could record multi programs, it would be in real time only.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

And, again, the PocketDish download can only be done on SD programs. Anything recorded in HD will refuse to download.


----------



## MN Wild Fan (Dec 3, 2006)

What about other external devices? The manual is not very specific regarding the placement of shows on to an external device. Will the 622 only accept the Pocket Dish via the USB port?

My boy wants to place shows on to his Microsoft Zune. Any thoughts?


----------

